# How to Bash a Series2 TiVo



## t3knophile (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello,
Can someone point me in the right direction how to bash my Series2 TiVo?

Thanks!


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Hammer, baseball bat, bowling ball...........  

Sorry couldn't resist. I'm a photographer and it reminds me of the times when people ask me to "blow a picture up" for them.  

If your Tivo has a serial port on the back you can buy or make a serial cable to connect to your computer. If your USB ports are active, stand alone unit or hacked DTivo, you can use a wireless or wired network adapter. After you have established a connection, you telnet into the unit from your computer. Be sure to check the networking support section of Tivo.com for a list of network adapters that will work with your model.


----------



## t3knophile (Feb 13, 2006)

My TiVo is connected to my wireless LAN via a USB network adapter. It has an IP address of 192.168.0.14. I attempted to connect via telnet but it results in:

C:\>telnet 192.168.0.14
Connecting To 192.168.0.14...Could not open connection to the host, on port 23:
Connect failed


I can ping the TiVo ok. Where to from here?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You have to hack it to disable kernel security, and add telnet and things.


----------



## t3knophile (Feb 13, 2006)

Could someone please point me in the right direction? Is there a tutorial?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Visit the Underground area and you will get more help than you ever imaged!


----------

